
ARP founder Alan R. Pearlman has died - anigbrowl
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2019/01/06/arp-founder-alan-r-pearlman-has-died/
======
cicero
Christmas 1976 my parents gave me an Arp Axxe, which was a simpler, less-
expensive version of the much more famous Odyssey [1]. It was great for a kid
to learn about electronic music because the controls were laid out to where
you could visualize the signal flow. It also came with a great textbook. I
learned a lot about sound and analog signal processing as well as had a lot of
fun. May Mr. Pearlman rest in peace.

1: [http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2014/02/17/korg-is-
bringin...](http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2014/02/17/korg-is-bringing-
back-the-arp-odyssey/)

~~~
dep_b
"less-expensive" as in still a hell of a christmas gift for almost anybody!

~~~
cicero
Yes, it was. I don't know what happened that year, if my dad got a promotion,
won the lottery (just kidding, there was no lottery then), or what, but we
hadn't had a Christmas like that before.

------
tnolet
Huge synth head here. He will be missed. The Korg remakes of the Odyssey are
great machines for those not wanting (or having the money) to dive into
vintage madness. Now Korg should reissue the 2600 in his memory. For under
$1500..

~~~
1001101
Former 2600 owner, and aspiring current owner (although Arturia is keeping the
itch scratched for now), I think this would be viable for Korg. TTSH kits were
around for a while. You could get one built for 3500, 1000 for parts. Korg
purchasing could probably do way better.

~~~
leviathant
The MS-20m kit's sales were slow enough that they had a blowout at the end of
production - not an encouraging sign for Korg, in terms of making a relatively
inexpensive 2600 reissue.

Behringer, on the other hand, is likely on the case.

~~~
timc3
I don’t remember that at all. In fact I think in Europe they sold out really
quickly as it is the ultimate model and although expensive, was still sought
after.

~~~
leviathant
I had my eye on it in a couple of places, but I was being very good about not
buying another analog monosynth. Towards the end, you could buy a new-in-the-
box kit for $899 (and you could probably call and get an additional 15% off).
By comparison, when it was announced, list price was $1600, street price was
$1200.

Double-checking my memory, Reverb listings from 2017 are showing it selling
secondhand for $700-$900.

More recently, the last one that sold on eBay went for $1500+, and the one
that's on Reverb now is listed, quite absurdly, for about $2500.

I was in the middle of some really expensive construction at the time, and
just didn't have any room for non-essential spending.

------
alpinewinter
I read the title as Address Resolution Protocol, then thought it was odd that
they would call him the "founder" of a protocol.

------
keithpeter
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2U0q4lZiFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2U0q4lZiFg)

Éliane Radigue has used the ARP 2500 for decades and has only recently started
composing for acoustic musicians playing traditional instruments. Just one
small byway this technology enabled...

------
mortenjorck
Peter Kirn has a more in-depth obituary over at CDM, including some of the
most famous uses of 2500/2600s and Odysseys: [http://cdm.link/2019/01/rip-
alan-pearlman-arp/](http://cdm.link/2019/01/rip-alan-pearlman-arp/)

------
creeble
Sad day.

Time to start working on restoring my 2600, which I've owned aincw 1979. Many
shorted tantalum caps. I miss it!

~~~
robohoe
ARP 2600s command some serious money now!

------
dvh
Did he sneaked his initials into protocol name? Or was it just a coincidence?

~~~
dials_mavis
It's not that kind of ARP, it's a synth. The article tells all.

